# Which Railroad Enthusiast Magazine is THE BEST?



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey fellow railfans, I'm just wondering which of the various railroad magazines out there is the best? I'd like a nice mix of photos and details with as much insight as possible. I'd like up-to-date news stories but also some historical perspective. Having subscriber benefits online as well would also be a plus. I'm not especially price conscious but if you think your favorite magazine is better value than most feel free to say so. Thanks-in-advance!

-Dax


----------



## rrdude (Aug 3, 2010)

*TRAINS* wins hands down.

You get a mix of News-Photos, Fan-Photos, Story-Photos, and Amateur-Photos. They mix in stories of current topics of interest, along with good, WELL WRITTEN stories off fallen flags, or specific branch lines, or industry topics. Their companion internet site is also top-notch.

I love the fact that TRAINS magazine is peppered with industry-sponsored ads. Back in the day, you'd NEVER see an ad for Plasser or Herzog, or any of the car builders or repair shops. Some time back, a VERY CLEVER ad rep at TRAINS convinced a few industry suppliers that this was the BIBLE when it came to rail news. And that people in the trade read it, even if they had to "hide" the fact that they did.

I have subscribed to PTJ (RIP), Railfan and Railroad, Railway Gazette, and a couple of others (RailPace?)

Also still get Progressive Railroading. For a pretty decent listing, go HERE, you can get a general listing of fan, trade, and modeling.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2010)

rrdude said:


> *TRAINS* wins hands down.
> 
> ...
> 
> I have subscribed to PTJ, (RIP) Railfan and Railroad,


I agree with Trains!






By your placement of the comma and (RIP), I can't tell if you mean PTJ or R&R. Passenger Train Journal was gone for awhile, but I thought it came back to life recently!



R&R is still very much alive and kicking!



(I subscribe to both Trains & R&R!)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 3, 2010)

TRAINS is the best for current stuff hands down. I also subscribe to Classic Trains from the same publisher they tend to have great articles written by retired trainmen who pass on first hand knowledge.


----------



## jis (Aug 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> By your placement of the comma and (RIP), I can't tell if you mean PTJ or R&R. Passenger Train Journal was gone for awhile, but I thought it came back to life recently!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed PTJ is back and it is published four times a year (i.e. quarterly) plus a separate Annual issue. It has been in publication for about two years now, the new incarnation that is.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 3, 2010)

Trains is your best bet for overall coverage of the rail scene. It's got the latest news, top columnists, great photography, timely stories, historical perspective, you name it. If you can only subscribe to one, make it trains. Also its' website has a daily newswire available only to magazine subscribers.

Railfan and Railroad is a fun read, it's more of a "fan" magazine, still interesting.

Passenger Train Journal has some great articles, both current and historic, but it's only quarterly.


----------

